# Gemma. Tortie British Shorthair 2 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*RE HOMED*

Gemma. Tortie British Shorthair 2 years old. Very pretty girl
I think she has been bullied because she does like to be on a 'one to one' with just one other cat. We have just neutered and microchipped her and treated her for ear mites, wormed ,flea'd and she will have her 1st vaccination on Friday.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------

